# Superman VS Touhou



## Tonathan100 (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's see how the Man of Steel steps up to Touhou.

Everyone is bloodlusted, and there are no restrictions.

Round 1: New 52 Superman VS Touhou

Round 2: Post-Crisis Superman VS Touhou

Round 3: Post-Crisis Superman w/ Multiversal+ PIS VS Touhou

Round 4: Pre-Crisis Superman VS Touhou

Round 5: Pre-Crisis Superman w/ Sword of Superman VS Touhou

Round 6: All-Star Superman VS Touhou

Round 7: Superman Prime 1 Million VS Touhou

Round 8: Composite Superman (best feats from ALL incarnations) VS Touhou

The Post-Crisis Multiversal+ PIS (for clarification):

Supes tanks the Source Wall's explosion:

i.imgur.com/dscvUNb.jpg

Tanking blasts from multiversal+ nigh-omnipotents:

i.imgur.com/Sjnh31v.jpg
i.imgur.com/Iiw2fWH.jpg

Physically harming and tanking attacks from Soulfire Darkseid:

static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/13/132594/3203776-death+of+the+new+gods-08-006.jpg

static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/11116/111162628/4459883-2197169-owned.jpg

static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/3/33308/219717-owned.jpg

Physically harming and tanking attacks from Dominus (whom he eventually beats using Torquasm-Vo):

static.comicvine.com/uploads/scale_super/11114/111149980/4482106-3717293392-Kiseme.jpg

i.imgur.com/p96jq3G.jpg
i.imgur.com/sRtwizc.jpg
i.imgur.com/0tlKZgU.jpg
i.imgur.com/OC6rkb9.jpg


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 17, 2015)

Also, for Superman Prime 1 Million, one should read this:


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 17, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> Let's see how the Man of Steel steps up to Touhou.
> 
> Everyone is bloodlusted, and there are no restrictions.
> 
> ...



>pits Touhou up against the fucking Boyscout
>feels the need to provide feats as if he needs to prove Superman would win


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 17, 2015)

The fuck did the dumb hats ever do to you?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 17, 2015)

Terrible thread from a terrible poster. No surprises there.


----------



## megaman12321 (Jun 17, 2015)

I love Touhou for the sheer amount of fan interpretation that comes from it. One of the laziest developers ever regarding questions, barely giving answers at all, and people just go nuts over how strong everyone in Touhou is

But seriously, Supes wins. Laughably so


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 17, 2015)

You really need to learn to use image and spoiler tags.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Pre-Crisis Superman wears his pope hat and marries them all to gorillas


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 17, 2015)

Superdickery abounds


----------



## Solar (Jun 17, 2015)

Reimu solos.


----------



## Regicide (Jun 17, 2015)

That.. what? Why?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 17, 2015)

Why indeed, Regi.

Why indeed...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 17, 2015)

I blame you, pen


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 17, 2015)

Use that agression, Robert.

1 star this thread


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 17, 2015)

Dafuq?

Was I the only one who thought this a good match-up?

IIRC, both New 52 and Post-Crisis and New 52 are suspectible to magic, so it would balance out the stat advantages both have.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 17, 2015)

Ha

Haha

Hahahhahahhahahahhahaha

No

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## megaman12321 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> Was I the only one who thought this a good match-up?
> 
> IIRC, both New 52 and Post-Crisis and New 52 are suspectible to magic, so it would balance out the stat advantages both have.



Touhou in general doesn't have many feats and the ones it does have are nowhere near comparible with how fast, durable, strong, etc Superman is. Most of the Touhou girls powers involve speculation regarding how powerful they are and involve a lot of guessing. 

Yuyuko is the only one I can think will match up anything cause she's a ghost and can possibly turn intangible (Possibly) and can will people to death. But everyone else will be blitzed to absolute hell

Sakuya can stop time all she want, she ain't scratching him, 
Flan wouldn't be able to see him and blow up his dot
Suika might be able to create a singularity in him, but we don't know if her density abilities can do that
Yukari would have to throw a portal to a meteorite of kryptonite, but Supes is still MUCH faster then her in EVERY incantation. She wouldn't get a chance
Reiuji's manipulation nuclear fusion won't do much against a man who's powered by suns, and can tank the equivalent force anyways. And we don't know if she could even do that anyways
And etc. and etc. and etc.

Touhou doesn't have a lot of information, Superman does, and what we know of him, he would kill everyone here without blinking a eye


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> Was I the only one who thought this a good match-up?
> 
> IIRC, both New 52 and Post-Crisis and New 52 are suspectible to magic, so it would balance out the stat advantages both have.



>Superman susceptible to magic being brought up as if it helps his opposition
>2015

*Sigh*


*Spoiler*: _Newb52 Superman feat_


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Welp. It seems that Supes can just speedrape Touhou. 

And those he can't speedrape, he can Infinite Mass Punch.


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2015)

megaman12321 said:


> Touhou in general doesn't have many feats and the ones it does have are nowhere near comparible with how fast, durable, strong, etc Superman is. Most of the Touhou girls powers involve speculation regarding how powerful they are and involve a lot of guessing.



I actually got Touhou to solar system level, so their DC isn't lacking. They're just too slow to do much. I think. I don't know shiz about brickman.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> Welp. It seems that Supes can just speedrape Touhou.
> 
> And those he can't speedrape, he can Infinite Mass Punch.


I have the slightests sneaking suspicion that you already knew the outcome of this match before you made it, otherwise you wouldn't have included even more powerful versions of superman.


----------



## megaman12321 (Jun 18, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> I actually got Touhou to solar system level, so their DC isn't lacking. They're just too slow to do much. I think. I don't know shiz about brickman.



*blink* Solar? From what? I haven't kept up with Touhou since Hopeless Masquerade


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 18, 2015)

@Frederica Bernkastel

Here's a start for knowing Supes:



Here's a tip: Don't. Underestimate. Superman.


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2015)

megaman12321 said:


> *blink* Solar? From what? I haven't kept up with Touhou since Hopeless Masquerade



From destroying some white dot thing way back in 98. I'm told that they're star system level even without the calc, but I don't know anything about that.


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> @Frederica Bernkastel
> 
> Here's a start for knowing Supes:
> 
> ...



Looks like Reimu solos.


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Reimu can't "solo" a guy several billions of times FTL. And what about the Infinite Mass Punch, which could annihilate anybody in Touhou, given the fact that it's 1 Foe in power?


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, obvious spite thread is becoming increasingly obvious. Someone lock please.


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 18, 2015)

@MAPSK

This isn't a spite thread. This thread was supposed to be serious.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> @MAPSK
> 
> This isn't a spite thread. This thread was supposed to be serious.



The Room was also meant to be serious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 18, 2015)

Lies.

And if it is, try to lurk more.


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Considering the reactions of all of the other posters on this thread, I have to ask:

Exactly how hard does Superman rape Touhou? 

Does he even beat them in hax?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 18, 2015)

Where's the Thought Robot?

Your spite thread isn't complete without it.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jun 18, 2015)

Pre-Crisis Superman is the epitome of getting new powers as the writers demands 

So uh.... yeah


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> @MAPSK
> 
> This isn't a spite thread. This thread was supposed to be serious.



Do everyone a favor and stop denying it.

This is a spite thread. Plain and simple.

Now shut up and just let this die.


----------



## TobiSan (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> Also, for Superman Prime 1 Million, one should read this:



The thread is made by a fanboy, Superman Prime 1 Million has 3 feats.

- Crushing near-death exhausted Solaris.
- Giving out some random powers.
- Created Louis Lane with 5th Dimensional Superman.

Things Superman Prime 1 Million didn't do.

- He didn't create Kyrpton(Hourman did).
- He didn't create an Universe(He just welcome Atom to the one he was in).
- He didn't create life(5th Dimensional Superman was helping him with Reality Warping).
- He didn't defeat Solaris, he was already almost dead from Battling 3 Justice League teams.
- He doesn't have Power Cosmic(That is just a Yellow Superman from a Crossover with Marvel).

Don't just believe random threads, read the comic books. DC One Million is the worst DC Storyline, but if you want to see his featelnesss read it.


----------



## Weather (Jun 18, 2015)

megaman12321 said:


> *blink* Solar? From what? I haven't kept up with Touhou since Hopeless Masquerade



From Touhou 1 back aaaall the way in 199x, in one of the bad endings.

Also from Touhou 5, Shinki is the creator of Makai which is big enough to have stars and several constellations (from both Touhou 5 and 12).

Reimu beat the crap out of her (and even set the whole place on fire as a side effect of the fight) before the Spell Card Duels existed.


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 18, 2015)

@TobiSan

Y'see, I can't find the DC 1 Million storyline online (and I sure as shit can't find it in a store), but if you had some scans showing these things that "debunk" the Supes Prime feats, I'd be more inclined to believe you.


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 18, 2015)

@TobiSan

Reading the blog again, I can definitely state that:

Nowhere does it state that Supes Prime gained the Power Cosmic

The blog itself stated that Solaris was extremely weakened before Supes Prime crushed him


----------



## Tonathan100 (Jun 18, 2015)

@TobiSan

I just looked up a blog about a closer look at Superman Prime's feats, and you're right.

He ISN'T as powerful as some people make him out to be.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Weather (Jun 18, 2015)

You should seriously stop with the multi-posting...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> Was I the only one who thought this a good match-up?
> 
> IIRC, both New 52 and Post-Crisis and New 52 are suspectible to magic, so it would balance out the stat advantages both have.



Why is this such a hard thing to understand .

Supes doesn't have weakness to magic, he doesn't have a specific defense against magic ... Understand ? So it's not like Harry Potter is harming Supes, it's just that in order to beat Supes a magic on his exact level will do, as much as a punch will .

And the level of the magic has to be like Shazam+ .


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think this thread has come to a conclusion...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 18, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> I think this thread has come to a conclusion...



That OP should lurk moar ?


----------



## Imperator100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> That OP should lurk moar ?


Exactly
/10char


----------



## Brightsteel (Jun 18, 2015)

Quality thread. One of the best matches I've seen all year. 

Good job OP.


----------



## svengali (Jun 18, 2015)

Kill it! Kill this thread with fire before it lays eggs!


----------

